

Fundamentals of Video Game Design (4-Part Video Course) - ZaneClaes
http://lifebyexperimentation.com/2014/05/fundamentals-of-game-design/

======
Vaskivo
I looked the slides for the first class. They looked fine, although the video
is probably where all the meat is.

But I was extremely dissapointed with your Resources slide. Reddit, Twitter
and Indie Game the Movie? Where is "A Theory of Fun for Game Design", "The Art
of Game Design: A Book of Lenses", "Andrew Rollings and Ernest Adams on Game
Design", etc. Where is the real, valid and, may I say, academic knowledge we
have?

You say have worked in the industry, and I believe you, but if this the
direction you give people to learn more (or they are your sources), I kinda
doubt the validity of your knowledge.

I mean, Indie Game the Movie? What does that have to do with Game Design?

